# problems



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

before me an my husband got marry i have three children and 2 grandbabies. we dont have any. question how to handle this, he really dont want my children around, he might not say but he show do show it. so i feel if he dont want my kids around and i dont think he need to see my grandbabies. i feel the same way since my children cant come around he dont need to see my grandbabies. so i need to know can i stop all communication concerning my children they are all grown my oldest child is living in my other house that was inherit to me, but in realization he want to kick her out, its not his and he dont have no right to that house, and on the other hand he thinks about money all the time. and all he do with his is threw it away. last month we suppose to be having a birthday party for both of my grandbabies, that got cancelled for his stupid act,i refuse to come home that night and i refuse to have my grandbabies around him. i have decided since my children cant come over then my grandbabies are not allowed it. Please advise


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

I might have missed it. What exactly is the question you are asking?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Your post is hard to follow. I'm guessing English is not your primary language. But, as I understand it.... Why would you want to even be around your husband? He basically wants you to have no contact with your children and grandchildren. Don't let this man alienate you from your children and grandchildren.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

rcgray60 said:


> before me an my husband got marry i have three children and 2 grandbabies. we dont have any. question how to handle this, he really dont want my children around, he might not say but he show do show it. so i feel if he dont want my kids around and i dont think he need to see my grandbabies. i feel the same way since my children cant come around he dont need to see my grandbabies. so i need to know can i stop all communication concerning my children they are all grown my oldest child is living in my other house that was inherit to me, but in realization he want to kick her out, its not his and he dont have no right to that house, and on the other hand he thinks about money all the time. and all he do with his is threw it away. last month we suppose to be having a birthday party for both of my grandbabies, that got cancelled for his stupid act,i refuse to come home that night and i refuse to have my grandbabies around him. i have decided since my children cant come over then my grandbabies are not allowed it. Please advise


Why would you stay with a man who does not want your children and grand children around? He does not sound like a very nice or loving person.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Get rid of him, he is a POS. Anyone that cold hearted belongs to be alone. gl2u


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

rcgray60:

Am I correct in stating:


You have 3 children and 2 grandchildren
You and your husband TOGETHER have no children/grandchildren
Your husband does NOT like your children (not in words, but in the way he behaves towards them)
Your husband DOES like your grandchildren


Your oldest child is a daughter who lives in a house that YOU inherited (your husband and his family had nothing to do with that house)
Your husband wants to kick your daughter out of that house (does she live there for FREE and your husband wants to rent that house for income for the you and husband?)
You believe husband wastes his money
Something your husband did (which was "stupid" in your opinion) caused a birthday party for your grandchildren to to be cancelled last month
The "stupid" action of his and cancellation of the birthday party made you so angry that you refused to come home that night AND you refuse to have your grandchildren over to the house since then (because you don't want them around your husband)
You have decided that if your husband does not want or will not allow your grown children to come around your house, then he has no right to expect your grandchildren to come over either (since your children are their PARENTS).
*Am I correct in stating that you are asking for our opinion on your decision to keep your grandchildren away from him if he cannot act correctly towards your children? *

.


----------



## portabledorothy (Mar 19, 2013)

It sounds like this man is giving strong opinions and meddling where he isn't wanted or belongs.


----------

